# Did "Comfort" tier steal our tips?



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I used to make much more in tips. Same clean car. Same winning personality. :laugh:

Since past few months, my tips have been about half of when I started. (Somewhere around 8-12%, Used to be 15-20%) The only change to the market is the addition of comfort.

I used to think the algorithm was giving me worse passengers, but now I realize its simpler than that. They created a more affordable upscale tier.

A passenger who can afford to pay a few dollars more for a "nicer" car, is the kind of pax who can afford to tip. Furthermore, business travellers are more likely to take comfort.

This is a bad precedence. They introduced a "higher" tier that is only slightly more expensive than X. The next step is to lower rates of both tiers or raise vehicle requirements for X.

Comfort is for those lonely, bored retirees who don't mind burning out their new car on rideshare. Anyone who does the math realizes comfort is a money loser. All it has done is make X less profitable.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I used to make much more in tips. Same clean car. Same winning personality. :laugh:
> 
> Since past few months, my tips have been about half of when I started. (Somewhere around 8-12%, Used to be 15-20%) The only change to the market is the addition of comfort.
> 
> ...


Many old school drivers believe tip feature was created to steal tips but now drivers are more aware of it because if they've been driving between 2012-2016 they know darn well they're taking less home even though doing more rides notwithstanding rate fluctuations.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I used to make much more in tips. Same clean car. Same winning personality. :laugh:
> 
> Since past few months, my tips have been about half of when I started. (Somewhere around 8-12%, Used to be 15-20%) The only change to the market is the addition of comfort.
> 
> ...


The first week they started
that crap the first thing I said was
If your car qualifies for comfort
you are driving too nice of a car
for rideshare....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Comfort is for those lonely, bored retirees who don't mind burning out their new car on rideshare


oh, that hurts. NOT accurate, but oh it hurts. Oh, I have no words. Not worth it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh, that hurts. NOT accurate, but oh it hurts. Oh, I have no words. Not worth it.


There is a group of people who do rideshare to "make a little extra" and who don't treat rideshare like a business. Bored retirees are in this category.




25rides7daysaweek said:


> The first week they started
> that crap the first thing I said was
> If your car qualifies for comfort
> you are driving too nice of a car
> for rideshare....


I didn't see it until now. When they first rolled out comfort I thought "meh, it doesn't affect me." What they have done is reduce the number of tippers in the X category.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I used to make much more in tips. Same clean car. Same winning personality. :laugh:
> 
> Since past few months, my tips have been about half of when I started. (Somewhere around 8-12%, Used to be 15-20%) The only change to the market is the addition of comfort.
> 
> ...


In other words, give people a choice to get (or not get) a little more, and some of them will be willing to pay a little more for it.

Damn, doesn't that suck when people get to choose what they want?

Would you feel better if you were to realize that for years we X drivers were stealing the riders who would have rather chosen Comfort rides (if they were available), but were "forced" to choose smaller, noisier cars whether they wanted them or not? And now the introduction of Comfort rides eliminated your need to "steal" riders who would rather get roomier, quieter cars and drivers - rides that would be less stressful after a long hard day at work since they can now sit back and enjoy the blessed quiet when they ask for it?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> There is a group of people who do rideshare to "make a little extra" and who don't treat rideshare like a business


oh boy. Well, since I'm not in post jail yet....... I"m clearly in the group you have painted here. In fact, a big big percent of current RS are in 'my' group. Very clearly those who do this full time are a minority percent; like less than 20%. I salute those who do this full time and depend on the income; I could never do that, even if I was 30 years younger. And yes the 'retired' folks have said they do this for time and not just the $$. NOT sure we are 'bored' tho. Just want something to fill in when nothing else is on the schedule. For me, that is M-F mid morning and late afternoon hours. With both my RS gigs I might be online for 4 hrs a day. 
I have a comfort qualified vehicle, but I don't qualify just yet as a driver. My vehicle is not new, but seems that way to pax who are thrilled. It's just NOT a prius. 
AND I don't believe that by being online I take anything away from any other driver. In fact, when AR was displayed I was it for miles around; now that AR is gone ants have sprung up all over; now I gotta share. 
and hopefully this isn't my 51st note.......here goes...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

SHalester said:


> oh boy. Well, since I'm not in post jail yet....... I"m clearly in the group you have painted here. In fact, a big big percent of current RS are in 'my' group. Very clearly those who do this full time are a minority percent; like less than 20%. I salute those who do this full time and depend on the income; I could never do that, even if I was 30 years younger. And yes the 'retired' folks have said they do this for time and not just the $$. NOT sure we are 'bored' tho. Just want something to fill in when nothing else is on the schedule. For me, that is M-F mid morning and late afternoon hours. With both my RS gigs I might be online for 4 hrs a day.
> I have a comfort qualified vehicle, but I don't qualify just yet as a driver. My vehicle is not new, but seems that way to pax who are thrilled. It's just NOT a prius.
> AND I don't believe that by being online I take anything away from any other driver. In fact, when AR was displayed I was it for miles around; now that AR is gone ants have sprung up all over; now I gotta share.
> and hopefully this isn't my 51st note.......here goes...


Stupid drivers who don't treat it like a business are allowing Uber to lower fares which screws the people who are trying to make a living of it.

Someone who doesn't consider (or care) the cost of depreciation, who is using a social security subsidized vehicle is just taking the governments money and putting it into ubers pockets. Tax payers are footing the bill to make K & K rich and give seniors something to do.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Stupid drivers


more ouch. Everybody has different goals, can we agree on that? Everybody does RS for a different reason, yeah? You sound like Dekero every ride MUST be profitable. My aim is positive cash flow overall and not much of a tax profit; a loss after deduction is also fine. Do I obsess over each fare? I rarely even look. If PU is under 10 minutes, I'm good. I even take pool pax, but only the first. Stop taking new requests the moment I accept the first one. So, I'm really not that smart if a pool pax is getting a comfort ride, aye (rhetorical, no need to answer). 
OH, and depreciation is a non-cash expense. Just saying. I have no words for the government stuff you posted. Nobody subsidies me or my family; so off base there by a wide margin. And not quite a senior, well compared to some of the kids here I might be.....sorta....


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

In my case, Comfort helps alot. I get tipped 100% on Comfort trips. Finally Uber appreciated my nicer car 🙏


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> In my case, Comfort helps alot. I get tipped 100% on Comfort trips. Finally Uber appreciated my nicer car &#128591;


X drivers used to get those tips.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

OldBay said:


> X drivers used to get those tips.


I was X driver, never got those tips. Been doing this for 4 years, 20,000 trips. Comfort category changed passenger's behavior for good. Thank you Uber! &#128591;


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I was X driver, never got those tips. Been doing this for 4 years, 20,000 trips. Comfort category changed passenger's behavior for good. Thank you Uber! &#128591;


It's sad, with depreciation you are making less than x drivers.

What pct of your trips are comfort?


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

OldBay said:


> It's sad, with depreciation you are making less than x drivers.
> 
> What pct of your trips are comfort?


When it is busy, I ignore UberX. But my market is tiny. If I was in a big rich city, things would be different.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The first week they started
> that crap the first thing I said was
> If your car qualifies for comfort
> you are driving too nice of a car
> for rideshare....


I drive a Hyundai Santa Fe that qualifies for Comfort. Never thought of it being "too nice of a car" for anything.

I do well with Comfort. Tips are about 90% for Comfort riders compared to about 10% for X. I'm glad it's here.

Seems like there's a storm brewing - part time vs full time, retirees vs active workers, now comfort vs X. This is life folks, the real world. Life changes, markets change, adjustments have to be made.....or else you can choose to blame everyone else for your problems and stay stagnant, then come here and post about how something or someone screwed your life up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> X drivers used to get those tips.


tips are a hit and miss miss hit miss miss. I'm guessing you feel 'select' did the same thing? Not sure there is any data to support that opinion.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> tips are a hit and miss miss hit miss miss. I'm guessing you feel 'select' did the same thing? Not sure there is any data to support that opinion.


X Passengers are cheap and they go with the cheapest rides possible. So you have less chance of tips. Comfort passengers are willing to pay a little extra plus tip. I yet have to get a Comfort trip with no tip. It has never happened to me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> X Passengers are cheap and they go with the cheapest rides possible


ok, that is just being mean and using a huge paint brush to do it. If X pax are cheap; pool are........? Why would I select 'select' or 'comfort' or 'XL' if I didn't need it? As a pax I'd never, ever select pool because the **** of sharing a ride just isn't a line I could cross. 
I had a few select pax b4 Uber noticed they stopped taking new select drivers and somehow I slipped though; I didn't see a difference in tipping.......


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, that is just being mean and using a huge paint brush to do it. If X pax are cheap; pool are........? Why would I select 'select' or 'comfort' or 'XL' if I didn't need it? As a pax I'd never, ever select pool because the **** of sharing a ride just isn't a line I could cross.
> I had a few select pax b4 Uber noticed they stopped taking new select drivers and somehow I slipped though; I didn't see a difference in tipping.......


We don't have pool here. And I don't know what Select is. I get tips on X too. But once in a while. While Comfort guarantees a tip. My market is small, and doesn't have super rich people. So Comfort is a big deal here. We don't have Uber Black here. So generous and rich people order Comfort.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> While Comfort guarantees a tip.


in your experience you mean? Comfort kinda killed Select level in many markets. And why not all markets have 'poo' is a mystery. I sure could do with out it. I'd think Uber would get the hint when I accept first pool pax, I stop new requests. Yeah yeah my pool pax get X and above service. Heard it all; blah blah.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

SHalester said:


> in your experience you mean? Comfort kinda killed Select level in many markets. And why not all markets have 'poo' is a mystery. I sure could do with out it. I'd think Uber would get the hint when I accept first pool pax, I stop new requests. Yeah yeah my pool pax get X and above service. Heard it all; blah blah.


Comfort comes with a tip 100% in my experience. I keep my car very clean and nice. And I keep plenty of leg room for passengers. I also treat Comfort passengers differently. They love that and a leave a tip because they can afford it. I get atleast $5 tip in Comfort trips. I got $20 the other day. Our rates are very low. I depend on tips heavily.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> X drivers used to get those tips.


Maybe instead of whinning about why other people are doing the same thing you are doing you should just upgrade your car.
Did you ever think that maybe you get less tips because you whine too much.
I am retired and I drive 30 to 40 hrs a week and I couldn't care less about what you think.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> Maybe instead of whinning about why other people are doing the same thing you are doing you should just upgrade your car.
> Did you ever think that maybe you get less tips is because you whine too much.
> I am retired and I drive 30 to 40 hs a week and I couldn't care less about what you think.


In my case I did not upgrade my car. I wanted something comfortable for myself because I was tired of really old and small cars. And then my 2016 Camry became eligible for Comfort. I am not going to buy another car if they take away Comfort from me. I can't afford another car.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The introduction of comfort has not affected my daily revenue or tips where I drive.

Tips are still crap.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Comfort comes with a tip 100% in my experience. I keep my car very clean and nice. And I keep plenty of leg room for passengers. I also treat Comfort passengers differently. They love that and a leave a tip because they can afford it. I get atleast $5 tip in Comfort trips. I got $20 the other day. Our rates are very low. I depend on tips heavily.





ANT 7 said:


> The introduction of comfort has not affected my daily revenue or tips where I drive.
> 
> Tips are still crap.


I see a pattern here.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I used to make much more in tips. Same clean car. Same winning personality. :laugh:
> 
> Since past few months, my tips have been about half of when I started. (Somewhere around 8-12%, Used to be 15-20%) The only change to the market is the addition of comfort.
> 
> ...


From Uber's prospective they charge pax substantially more and pay driver a hair above X rates. They really gave drivers the shaft with the unComfortable rates &#128583;‍♂


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Most of my comfort rides tip, definitely more than Uber X rides. Comfort has increased my earnings.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Most of my comfort rides tip, definitely more than Uber X rides. Comfort has increased my earnings.


Go look at what Uber charges for Comfort. It's nearly XL rates but pay you pennies more on the dollar. I drive a Comfort vehicle with good demand for it in my market. I have a very large sample size.


----------

